# Haulover jetty - Miami



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Going to be in Surfside and Sunny Isles areas with my grandson. Is fishing permitted on the Haulover Inlet jetty? If so, what info can you furnish about kinds of fish, where to park, best times, baits, etc? Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

*https://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Dade/fishing_piers.html*


----------

